# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Χειροποιητο παρκο παπαγαλου

## spybres

Επιτελους το τελειωσα σημερα.
Σαν πρωτη επαφη ο κυριος Πακο το σνομπαρε αλλα οταν εχει να κανει με την λιγουρα του δεν πτοειται!!
Βεβαια θελει και τον χρονο του γιατι ειναι 10 χρονων και ποτε του δεν ειχε δει κατι τετοιο....θα δειξει.
Απο βδομαδα ερχεται και η κλουβαρα του αρα θα του ερθουν λιγο αποτομα ολα μαζι!!

----------


## spybres

Χμμμμ....καλα παμε....χωρις λιχουδια βεβαια ουτε λογος....για να δουμε!!

----------


## thanos52

Κουκλος και πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!

----------


## spybres

Αχ τα χερακια μου το ξερουνε Θανοοο!!!
Εχω 4 χανζαπλαστ απο την κατασκευη.
Τι να κανουμε ομως εναν τον εχουμε!!!!

----------


## thanos52

Kαι εγω κανω κατασκευες αλλα οχι ετσι!Βεβαια ειμαι ακομα 14!Mπραβο παντος!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

υπεροχο το σταντακι.. τυφλα να χουν τα εμποριου. ο μικρος.. σκετη ομορφια!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Πολυ ωραιο το σταντ σου αλλα και ο μεγαλος ειναι κουκλος!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά πανέμορφο!! Εχω φαντασία αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να μπορούσα να το κάνω!
Από τι υλικό είναι τα χρωματιστά στη σκάλα και στα ζαρια?

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφη δουλεια εχεις κανει σπυρο βλεπω πιανουν τα χερια σου σε κατασκευες μπραβο σου 
σιγουρα θα το χαρει το μικρο σου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πλακα κανεις τωρα..???ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ...!!!!!!!Μπραβο για την ορεξη και την αγαπη σου για το κατοικιδιο σου!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο! Πρέπει να αφιέρωσες πολύ χρόνο.

----------


## spybres

> Πραγματικά πανέμορφο!! Εχω φαντασία αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να μπορούσα να το κάνω!
> Από τι υλικό είναι τα χρωματιστά στη σκάλα και στα ζαρια?


Πλαστικο ασφαλη για τα πουλια οχι βαμμενο βεβαια τα βρισκεις παντου σε πετ σοπ που πουλανε παιχνιδια για παπαγαλους.

----------


## spybres

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο! Πρέπει να αφιέρωσες πολύ χρόνο.


Σ'ευχαριστω Χρυσα...μια μερα ακριβως εκανα και οχι αναιμακτα....τα δαχτυλα μου πηγανε υπερ πιστεως και πατριδος :winky:

----------


## spybres

Ευχαριστω ολους παιδια
Η Ιδεα ητανε αρχικα απο σταντ που ειδα σε σαιτ αλλα μολις εβαλα τα πρωτα ξυλα στην βαση τα ξεχασα ολα οσα ειχα δει και οτι μου ερχοτανε στο μυαλο το εκανα λιγο λιγο μεχρι το τελος.
Παντα βεβαια σκεφτομενος τον Πακο οσο αναφορα το κατα ποσο εφικτα θα ητανε για εκεινον (υψος.μακρος κτλ).

----------


## xrisam

> Σ'ευχαριστω Χρυσα...μια μερα ακριβως εκανα και οχι αναιμακτα....τα δαχτυλα μου πηγανε υπερ πιστεως και πατριδος


Χαλαλι, αξιζε το κόπο για τον Πάκο σου!

----------


## spybres

> Χαλαλι, αξιζε το κόπο για τον Πάκο σου!


ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙ!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## spybres

Καλα παμεεεεεεε
Φαινεται οτι η περιεργεια υπερνικησε τον φοβο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Τέλειος πάνω στο βάθρο, κόβει κίνηση!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## spybres

Και οχι μονο Χρυσα....αφου εκανε την εξερευνηση του καθεται εκει τωρα σαν μας λεει '' ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ '' !!! ::

----------


## Pidgey

Πανέμορφος ο κονουράκος σου αλλά και το πάρκο που του έφτιαξες εξαιρετικό. Μπράβο σου!

----------


## blackmailer

είναι υπέροχο...Απο πότε μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε τις παραγγελίες;

----------


## spybres

> είναι υπέροχο...Απο πότε μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε τις παραγγελίες;


ΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ::

----------


## moutro

Μπράβο σου!!! Και για την ικανότητα και για το μεράκι!!!

----------


## spybres

Θελω να παιξω αλλα ΝΥΣΤΑΖΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω... ακόμη και νυσταγμένος, κούκλος είναι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## e2014

ειναι απιθανη και η κατασκευη,και ο κουκλος που τη χαιρεται!!!! συγχαρητηρια κι απο εμενα σπυρο,τελειο!!!!

----------

